# Purdue Intensive Grazing Booklet



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Just thought I would add a nice booklet for those int he Indiana region. Good sound advice for many areas, just remember the grasses you use in your pasture may change with the region. Feel free to add other university booklets for your area to our community.

http://www.ces.purdue.edu/extmedia/AY/ay-328.pdf


----------

